# Lack of support from Uber



## Ken A

Have any experienced the heavy hand of Uber when customers make malicious or vindictive complaint. Uber fails to understand, that if driver refuse clients permission to drink, smoke, stop at dangerous place, stop at shops enroute for them to shop or pick them up from a point they have not agreed with uber or drop them at another location, some passengers fabricate complaints to get back at the driver and uber takes their work against the driver


----------



## Rampage

When you suspect a pax is going to do something like that make sure to remind them that you know where they live. It really helps to mitigate the complaints.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Well they hear the customers story first and you need to reply to Uber your complete version of events and why the customer is making the vindictive complaints.

Let's tackle each one:

drink

I allow drinking of anything as long as it has a lid on it so to reduce spills, that if it's booze that its gone before the cop arrives at the window, no open marked containers.

smoke

No smoking, vaping etc. in vehicle, they need to exhale outside for a bit before entering vehicle. I accomplish this by locking the door for a bit until they breathe it out. I state that I have breathing issue from construction dust and may pass out while driving if the air is depleted of oxygen. Smoke breaks on long trips of course.

stop at dangerous places

Obviously not, I just drive by and stop a way down, they can get out and call another Uber. No drug dealing out the windows for sure, that makes me an accomplice and I could be branded a snitch so I rather NOT know what your doing thank you. Bye and one star your ass.

unplanned stops

As long as it's under 3 minutes unless they throw cash at me first. I once sat in a parking lot all night for a guy who paid me $1 a minute with $300 upfront. I usually ask them how long and then if over 3 minutes then that much in cash. I tell them I only make money moving, not sitting still. $1 a minute. I get their phone number in case I'm off peeing or eating.

pick them up from a point they have not agreed with uber

Some people don't have their full location turned on, thus the Uber app can't get their location, so they drop a pin and it's way off. Sometimes the GPS is way off. Where they are they call you and you have to find them which can be a pain in the ass, it's up to you if you think it's worth the effort or cancel. Since they didn't ride they can't ding your rating, Uber will just send the next driver if you cancel. When they have issues also and cancel then it's obviously the customers fault and not yours.

dropping off at another location

Usually not a problem that they change their mind or made a wrong selection on the app, you or they can enter the newer location. Sometimes they do this to see if they don't get a psycho that will stalk their home/work. Or just change their mind enroute, it happens. But not often enough to be a problem. Some do a short run first to see if they want to take you on a longer trip, you either agree or let them out to get another Uber.

So as an independent contractor it's your ship, but you just have to finesse things with pax and state why, not be inflexible.

If your being tricked, then you'll learn and you can state why you have to refuse, because it's been a problem that others (not your pax of.course) are abusing the system and why you need to decline.

There's other Ubers not a problem.

Good luck.


----------



## Invisible

Uber could care less about drivers. Drivers are always replaceable.


----------

